# Eileen Harrod, Peter Seymour



## stephen22

I wrote and performed a short opera as a medical student in 1965 (St Thomas' Hospital, London). I'm resuscitating the music in my retirement, and am trying to get in touch with the people who sang in it. Eileen (may have a married name now) had a fabulous contralto voice, and Peter was a wonerful Australian tenor. Anyone knows these guys and can put me in touch I'd be very grateful.


----------

